# Configurazione audio 8+1 [risolto]

## mrl4n

Da topic, ho la necessità di configurare o quanto meno utilizzare altre uscite audio oltre a quella che già utilizzo.

Ho da poco acquistato un monitor Asus 24t1e dotato di 4 casse piuttosto potenti, che vorrei utilizzare insieme all'attuale impianto 2+1 che già utilizzo senza problemi.

Ho connesso tutto e ho la conferma che con winzozz il tutto funziona correttamente, con gentoo funzionano solo le casse collegate alla classica line out (connettore verde).

Il mio dmesg 

```
[    8.357592] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.20.

[    8.360973]   alloc irq_desc for 22 on node -1

[    8.360985]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1

[    8.361012] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[    8.361397] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

```

e lshw 

```

Audio device

/0/100/1b

product: 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller [8086:3A3E]

vendor: Intel Corporation [8086]

bus info: pci@0000:00:1b.0

version: 00

width: 64 bits

clock: 33MHz

capabilities:

   bus mastering,

   PCI capabilities listing

configuration:

   driver: HDA Intel

   latency: 0

   module: snd_hda_intel
```

Last edited by mrl4n on Sun Dec 06, 2009 3:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pierino_89

Apri il mixer e alza appalla tutti i canali. Io col 4.1 ho un canale master e uno PCM che gestiscono tutto, poi Front e Surround per anteriori e posteriori.

----------

## mrl4n

Ti ringrazio per la dritta, però perdonami...se fosse stato così semplice non avrei aperto un post.

Se apro il mixer ho due canali, master e pcm entrambi già al 100%; in questo modo però funziona solo il connettore "audio out" (presa verde).   :Sad: 

----------

## pierino_89

Hai controllato che nelle impostazioni mostri tutti i canali?

Nel caso, 

```
alsamixer -V all
```

----------

## mrl4n

Con l'opzione "all" vedo al massimo una terza uscita; quella digital...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## pierino_89

Credo che ti manchi qualche codec o qualche modulo... Nel dubbio seleziona tutti i codec e attiva la riconfigurazione automatica.

----------

## mrl4n

Credo che questa situazione si sia venuta a creare quando arts è andato definitivamente in pensione...

Ora se cerco di riconfigurare l'audio un messaggio mi dice che non viene rilevata nessuna scheda, nè nessun driver; come ho già detto però le casse connesse al connettore audio out, funzionano correttamente e sento tutti i tipi di suono (ogg, mp3, wave...).

----------

## pierino_89

Ne dubito fortemente, arts gira su alsa. E a te alsa non è che vada una meraviglia, a occhio   :Very Happy: .

Usi i drivers in-kernel? Modulari o built-in?

----------

## mrl4n

Credo che sia tu a sbagliarti...  :Question:   :Question:   :Question:  ...arts è morto con kde3.5...Phonon ha preso il suo posto su kde4 (o almeno così dovrebbe essere).   :Surprised: 

Comunque le mie impostazioni nel kernel sono piuttosto confuse ora che guardo bene

```

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE=y

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=y

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_HRTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_HRTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

# CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL4_LIB_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1_SEQ is not set

CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_SND_PCSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AW2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CTXFI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIOX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_RECONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_NVHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_INTELHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_ELD=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HIFIER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

CONFIG_SND_LX6464ES=y

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SIS7019 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRTUOSO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

CONFIG_SND_USB=y

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_US122L is not set

CONFIG_SND_SOC=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_I2C_AND_SPI=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_ALL_CODECS=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_AD73311=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_AK4535=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS4270=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_L3=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_PCM3008=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_SPDIF=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_SSM2602=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_TLV320AIC23=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_TLV320AIC3X=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_UDA134X=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_UDA1380=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8510=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8580=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8728=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8731=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8750=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8753=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8900=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8903=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8940=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8960=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8971=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8988=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8990=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM9081=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

```

----------

## pierino_89

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> Credo che sia tu a sbagliarti...    ...arts è morto con kde3.5...Phonon ha preso il suo posto su kde4 (o almeno così dovrebbe essere).   

 

No hai detto bene, sono io che ho sbagliato tempo verbale. Io ho smesso di usarlo quando è uscito kde3.5.10, atrs non compilava più e rompeva.

Ora uso Phonon con Xine.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Comunque le mie impostazioni nel kernel sono piuttosto confuse ora che guardo bene
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Allora, partirei dal presupposto che SND_SOC non ti serve perché riguarda le schede montate direttamente sul chipset (nota bene, le "integrate" sono comunque collegate come pci). Schede per embedded, insomma. Per le audio USB vedi tu se possono servire o meno.

Il team alsa cambia idea ogni 3x2 comunque in genere consiglia di tenere modulare il sistema sonoro. Inoltre ti evita di riavviare quando per strani motivi qualche programma ti blocca tutto l'audio, stoppi X, rimuovi forzatamente il modulo e lo ricarichi.

essendo che hai una hda-intel, la stessa mia, ti propongo la mia configurazione:

```

I-SEE-YOU > pierino # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep SND | grep -v "#"

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE_PRECLAIM=y

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_HRTIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_HRTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_RECONFIG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_PATCH_LOADER=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_NVHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_INTELHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_ELD=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=180

```

PS: questa l'ho presa dal 2.6.32, ma salvo qualche codec in meno o modifica poco rilevante va bene fino anche al 26 mi pare. Non so su quale tu sia.[/code]

----------

## mrl4n

Grazie, lo provo...io uso il 2.6.31   :Smile: 

EDIT: la situazione è decisamente cambiata...ora il mixer mi mostra tutti i canali come prima, e pure le casse del monitor funzionano come dovrebbero!

Evidentemente però ci sono differenze importanti tra il kernel 2.6.32 e 31; infatti ora all'avvio ricevo un messaggio d'errore piuttosto consistente 

```

Unknow hardware: "HDA-INTEL" "ANALOG DEVICES AD1989B" "HDA:11d4989b,10438311,00100300" "0x1043" "0x8311"

Hardware is initialized using a guest method

/usr/share/alsa/init/default: 51: control element not found

/usr/share/alsa/init/default: 52: control element not found

* Errors while restoring defaults, ignoring
```

ed amule-adu è saltato...intanto provo a riemergere amule...

RE-EDIT: riemerso amule, riemerso i driver nvidia...amule non ne vuole più sapere di funzionare   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## riverdragon

In caso di problemi con alsa un buon metodo è quello di compilare i driver come moduli e far configurare il tutto ad alsaconf.

----------

## mrl4n

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> In caso di problemi con alsa un buon metodo è quello di compilare i driver come moduli e far configurare il tutto ad alsaconf.

 

Infatti ora mi riconosce la scheda con tutti i suoi canali!! Grazie.

Ora devo risolvere il problema di amule e del video...  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Chissà quale collegamento può esserci tra questi problemi.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

